# [assez urgent] recevoir des sous via Paypal : risqué ?



## trucmuche2005 (25 Février 2017)

Bonjour à vous,

Pour la vente de mon ancien téléphone, une personne me propose de me payer via PayPal. 
A priori, pas de problème : j'ai un compte PayPal et j'ai vu que je pourrai demander à me faire virer les sous de Paypal vers mon compte bancaire, c'est gratuit. Donc ça paraît ok. 

Mais je me demande si, une fois qu'elle aura fait son paiement sur Paypal et que j'aurai expédié le téléphone, elle aura la possibilité d'"annuler" sa transaction et donc de récupérer ses sous... ce qui me ferait perdre le téléphone puisqu'il aura été expédié entre temps.

Une fois que les sous sont sur mon compte PayPal, est-ce qu'il y a un risque quelconque qu'ils me passent finalement sous le nez ?

Avez-vous des retours d'expérience à ce sujet ?

Merci pour vos conseils...

T.


----------



## marenostrum (25 Février 2017)

non il peut rien t'arriver si le payement est effectué. normalement c'est lui (qui paye en avance) qui prend le risque de ne rien recevoir et pas toi.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2017)

Et l'acheteur, ne peut-il pas dire qu'il n'a pas reçu le colis ? Ou bien que le colis était vide ?


----------



## trucmuche2005 (25 Février 2017)

Oui, c'est essentiellement cela ma question : l'acheteur peut-il ensuite contester la vente et récupérer ses sous ? 
Pour info, j'ai prévu d'envoyer le colis avec "preuve légale de dépôt et suivi en ligne" (genre recommandé donc)...


----------



## marenostrum (25 Février 2017)

lui il sera obligé de signer au moment de la réception de son colis. et puis si tu reçois l'argent tu peux rien envoyer. à partir de là tout dépend de toi. de ton honnêteté. et c'est toi qui a peur, va comprendre Charles.

l'acheteur peut aussi demander de payer au moment de la signature du colis, mais apparemment il est plus demandeur que toi pour l'objet de la vente. et c'est toujours comme ça, c'est celui qui a le plus besoin qui prend plus de risque.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (25 Février 2017)

Moi, je sais que je suis honnête et que si j'ai les sous, je l'envoie sans problème. J'ai juste pas envie de l'envoyer et puis que par une astuce qui me serait inconnue, je ne voie pas la couleur des sous que l'acheteur me promet. Ca me paraît naturel. Cela ne dépend pas de mon honnêteté à moi, Marenostrum, je ne sais pas avec quoi tu viens.

L'acheteur peut demander ce qu'il veut, je peux aussi accepter ou refuser. La question n'est pas qu'il pourrait demander autre chose, la question est de savoir si ce qu'il propose est risqué pour moi qui suis honnête et de bonne foi. Ma question est : "*le mode de paiement par Paypal est-il fiable pour le vendeur ? Si le montant apparaît dans mon interface Paypal, puis-je envoyer le téléphone sans crainte ?*"

Le recommandé, c'est aussi pour que la poste fasse gaffe au colis, plus que si c'était un colis "non recommandé"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Février 2017)

Il y a une arnaque avec un faux mail indiquant que les sous sont arrivé sur ton compte PayPal. Il faut toujours te connecter sur ton compte pour vérifier cela *SANS* utiliser un lien PayPal d'un mail.
Après je n'utilises pas PayPal, donc je ne peux rien te garantir.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (25 Février 2017)

Bon, je commence à flairer l'arnaque à plein nez... J'ai posté ma ptite annonce en milieu d'après-midi ajd. Depuis, j'ai eu une dizaine de messages rédigés différemment mais dont la teneur finale est la même. En général, ils me proposent de payer via DHL :
_je comptais vous faire parvenir de l'argent en espèce dans une enveloppe via la compagnie de livraisons express DHL à votre adresse et au passage le coursier DHL qui vous remettra l'argent récupérera le colis pour moi._​et quand je refuse, ils me proposent de payer par PayPal... Certains m'offrent de 20€ jusqu'à 250€ de plus pour "réserver l'article".
Bref, je pense que tout cela, c'est de l'arnaque...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Février 2017)

Effectivement, ton acheteur n'a pas l'air très clair. Il est domicilié en France ?

Sinon, tu devrais lire attentivement les conditions générales de Paypal, si ce n'est déjà fait, et éventuellement leur poser directement ta question. Je me souvient d'un litige qu'ils m'avaient résolu très rapidement.
Il y a notamment ceci :

"Risque d'opposition ou d'annulation d'un paiement
Si un destinataire n'est pas éligible à la Protection des Marchands (voir ci-après) et reçoit un paiement faisant l'objet d'une opposition ou d'une annulation, le destinataire (et non PayPal dans la plupart des cas), sera responsable du montant dudit paiement, ainsi que des frais, tels que ceux applicables au traitement d'une opposition.

"Une opposition au paiement est un litige entre le destinataire d'un paiement approvisionné par carte, la banque ayant émis ladite carte et le client dudit émetteur, l'émetteur du paiement. Nous ne contrôlons pas l'issue des oppositions, et nous devons (ainsi que le bénéficiaire) accepter la décision de la banque émettrice comme étant définitive et légalement contraignante en cas de litige portant sur une opposition.

Protection des Marchands
Dans certaines circonstances, PayPal couvrira les pertes générées par une opposition ou par une annulation, plutôt que d'exiger du destinataire du paiement qu'il rembourse ledit paiement, si le payeur nie avoir autorisé le paiement ou déclare qu'il n'a pas reçu l'article qu'il a payé.

La Protection des Marchands est disponible et peut être réclamée lorsque le paiement est indiqué comme étant "Éligible au Règlement sur la Protection des Marchands" sur la page "Détails de la transaction" de l'Utilisateur. L'admissibilité à la Protection des Marchands dépend des facteurs suivants :

le type de biens achetés (par exemple, ils doivent être matériels et non numériques) ;
les pays dans lesquels l'acheteur et le vendeur résident ;
le type de compte du vendeur ;
l'adresse postale à laquelle le vendeur envoie les biens ;
la preuve du mode d'expédition ;
l'heure à laquelle les biens ont été envoyés suite à la réception du paiement ;
le nombre de comptes à partir desquels le paiement a été effectué ;
la coopération du vendeur."
https://www.paypal.com/fr/webapps/mpp/ua/servicedescription-full


----------



## trucmuche2005 (26 Février 2017)

Bonjour à vous,

Oui, c'est le cas ici : un mail reçu de "service.europe.securise.fr@gmail.com" me dit que de l'argent a été envoyé via PayPal et que mon compte sera crédité dès que je leur enverrai la preuve d'expédition du téléphone. Mais oui mais oui.

Et j'imagine qu'il n'y a aucune utilité à penser recenser les adresses des arnaqueurs donc la seule chose à faire est d'alimenter les bases de données anti-phishing avec la quinzaine d'emails reçus hier et ajd... 

Bref, voilà, je reste stupéfait de la malhonnêteté des gens et triste de voir qu'autant passent leur temps à voler les autres. Soupir...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2017)

Ca sent l'arnaque


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca sent l'arnaque


Ah bon ?  "service.europe.securise.fr@gmail.com" c'est pas l'adresse officielle de paypal ?.
P'tain les mecs vous êtes suspicieux quand même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a une arnaque avec un faux mail indiquant que les sous sont arrivé sur ton compte PayPal. Il faut toujours te connecter sur ton compte pour vérifier cela *SANS* utiliser un lien PayPal d'un mail.



Exact !



Romuald a dit:


> Ah bon ?  "service.europe.securise.fr@gmail.com" c'est pas l'adresse officielle de paypal ?.
> P'tain les mecs vous êtes suspicieux quand même



Terriblement. 

Plus sérieusement, les vraies adresses mail de Paypal sont toujours en @paypal.com.

Donc là, clairement, c'est une arnaque.


----------

